# Is This The Weirdest Watch Ever Made?



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

The Nixie Tube watch (search on google) what could have happened if LEDs were never invented, note AA battery power supply







as a vavle nut I`m tempted


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I found a pic Mac, what the


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Love the battaries!!


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

I need one


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

bet you havent got a box of these tucked away Roy....

I knew you would say that Alex


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Come Roy how about a RLT Divers version?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

jasonm said:


> bet you havent got a box of these tucked away Roy....
> 
> I knew you would say that Alex


 I would not be able to lift it if I had.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

> knew you would say that Alex


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

AlexR said:


> I need one


 No you don't,


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Do you think thats a 'AA' or a 'AAA' battery?









Oh I see its marked as a 'HAY HAY' battery


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Oh,my watch advisor tells me I do not need a tube watch







Ok Roy


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

AlexR said:


> Oh,my watch advisor tells me I do not need a tube watch
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Add 'Style consultant ' to Roys list of duties....


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Looks a right bag of w**k


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

You may laugh,but you know its true don't you,about you making my descisions


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Its an AA for the display theres two CR=2032s to actually power the watch.

Roy yes we do need it you know you`ve got to keep the customer satisfied


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

I see Macs gone from 0 to Advanced member in 2 days
















Double 'Elite' by Easter


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Mac could be the new improved Alex


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

too much caffeine


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Mrcrowley said:


> Looks a right bag of w**k


 Say what you think Paul,


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

> Mac could be the new improved Alex


Maybe...Looking at your photo in the classic movie thread youve let yourself go a bit Alex....


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Roy said:


> Mrcrowley said:
> 
> 
> > Looks a right bag of w**k
> ...


 That's my game


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

I am quite happy with my looks Jason









Sorry I missed Paul's Bag of w*** post,Paul you have such a high tolerance of things you don't like eh?


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

AlexR said:


> I am quite happy with my looks Jason
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Yeah I can put up with anything - up to 18 seconds









Sorry Roy - just you never mentioned you had a 9 o'clock watershed on here


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

> Sorry Roy - just you never mentioned you had a 9 o'clock watershed on here


Touche Paul


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

No watershed Paul







Try calling a watch a bag of w**k on any other forum,and see how it goes eh?


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Touche Turtle I loved that


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

AlexR said:


> No watershed Paul
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I get your point.

I was not been funny. Just saying - never thought to ask if I could say such things in the afternon. Then again, we all probably have at some point.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

> Mac could be the new improved Alex


 Yes Mr Bond (Alex) all part of my plan to take over the WORLD














well I have the cat I`m (ever so slightly )unhinged this forum is as good a place as any to start cue maniacal laughter


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Not having a pop Paul


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Mac









You post like I used to,fast and plentifull,but yours have more than just














in them.


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

AlexR said:


> Not having a pop Paul


 All's well.............

NOTHING TO SEE HERE


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> > Mac could be the new improved AlexÂ
> 
> 
> Yes Mr Bond (Alex) all part of my plan to take over the WORLD
> ...


 Muh Ha Ha Ha Ha....................


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Paul,you seem to have nailed the manical laughter thing


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

AlexR said:


> Paul,you seem to have nailed the manical laughter thing


 Yes - third time today i've used it.

Wonder what's brought that on


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

> Posted: Jan 12 2005, 05:24 PM by AlexR
> 
> Mac
> 
> You post like I used to,fast and plentifull,but yours have more than just in them.


don`t worry I`m working nights soon that will slow me down zzzzzzzzz


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Madness?


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

ok what am I`m doing wrong now I keep losing the boxes round the quotes


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I fixed it for you.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

quoteMrcrowley @ Jan12 05.27 2005



> Muh Ha Ha Ha Ha....................
> 
> thanks Mr C
> 
> ...


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

If these are remotely like the nixie tubes we had in the 60s and 70s....chuck em in the bin...they were bloody awful....unless you were exactly on-axis, they were almost unreadable...as for daylight use...forget it.....

Leave them in the dustbin of history....bloody awful devices

Roger


----------



## Sargon (Feb 24, 2003)

I've got two nixie clocks and I love them. Readable even in a bright room.


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

> Readable even in a bright room


They sure cant be originals....the company that made the wretched things also sold shields to make them remotely visible in sunlight...we had test gear that used them and many who used them will tell you that even with the hoods they were almost invisible in sunlight.

Boy, did we sling em quick when LEDs arrived.

Also, I cannot remember ever seeing an original that would strike-up with less than 12 volts on the drivers

Roger


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

OK,

Where can I get some Krusty double A's from?


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

> Stan @ Jan 12,2005 10.22PM
> 
> Where can I get some Krusty double A's from?


on the label just below what you can see it says;-

"KRUSTY SAYS: IF THESE SUCKERS LEAK OR EXPLODE "DON`T BLAME ME""

free copies of the lables available from the same site.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Mac,

What is the site address? I NEED those lables.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Found 'em.


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

Weeeeeird watch.


----------

